# Anybody felt? Slippers?



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I have tried this myself and have not been very successful though I still wear my slippers LOL. I am wanting some felted wool slippers as Christmas gifts and thought since I am not able to crochet/knit (stroke) right now, maybe one of my homesteading buddies does this for money? Please advise, thanks, sisterpine


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

TwoTracks is an incredibly talented felter.


----------

